

The Women’s Crusade - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/23/magazine/23Women-t.html

======
tokenadult
"Perhaps the lesson presented by both Abbas and Saima is the same: In many
poor countries, the greatest unexploited resource isn’t oil fields or veins of
gold; it is the women and girls who aren’t educated and never become a major
presence in the formal economy. With education and with help starting
businesses, impoverished women can earn money and support their countries as
well as their families. They represent perhaps the best hope for fighting
global poverty."

Indeed. More people with better education working to take care of themselves
is the proven path to poverty reduction all over the world.

